

Backlash over Microsoft's anti-piracy tactics - jwilliams
http://www.theage.com.au/news/technology/security/backlash-over-microsofts-antipiracy-tactics/2008/10/23/1224351417643.html

======
ram1024
the corporate line for microsoft doesn't float. "we want to tell people that
they don't have an authentic product". well you can accomplish that without
disabling the fake with a simple notification.

the public outrage _is_ a little absurd, however. it's as if they don't
understand the piracy epidemic.

i'd say it's a failure on both sides to think rationally

~~~
ram1024
oooh it turns out that the outrage is completely and utterly unfounded.
microsoft doesn't disable anything, they just turn your desktop background
black every hour.

an annoyance AT BEST. the angry chinese mobs were citing loss of data and
stuff, which is offbase. wish the media wouldn't report the ravings of
lunatics as legitimate complaints.

